# Geargasm



## Dizos (Sep 9, 2010)

Russtang titanium EX10 with JHanko 3D titanium piston. Photo by JHanko.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 10, 2010)

Dude. oo:


----------



## Light11 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweet combo!:thumbsup:


----------

